# African Dwarf Frog in 29 gal tank?



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, so I know how to take of my frog, had her for over a year now. I have always kept her in tanks where the trip to the top is around 12 inches or less with water levels. Thus being in my concern since ADF breath air from the top. I know you cant put them in larger tanks that are tall because they cant make the trip to the top and sufficate. 

Currently she, her name is Bella, is in her new 5 gallon with a couple of guppies & one little dalmation balloon molly (Bella & the molly are pretty close friends). Anyways, once I get my molly feeling better (I think he has ick), he will be trasfered to my 29 gallon tank (standard height of a 29 gal). I was thinking that my sweet little Bella might want to join her friend in the nice big tank...but I dont want her to have issues. 

My question is this...
Do any of you have an ADF in a similarly large tank, and if so, do they safely make it to the top to breath???


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

And by the way, my ADF, Bella, is a small girl, she is probably only an inch head to butt (plus legs), and an inch is on the large side of size guess.


----------

